# Marble bust bought at Goodwill store turns out to be centuries-old sculpture



## GoneFishin (May 6, 2022)

*Marble bust bought at Texas Goodwill store turns out to be centuries-old sculpture*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/germany-bust-statue-missing-texas-goodwill-discovery-1.6444315


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> *Marble bust bought at Texas Goodwill store turns out to be centuries-old sculpture*
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/germany-bust-statue-missing-texas-goodwill-discovery-1.6444315


Since it's an ancient Roman bust, shouldn't it go back to Italy? Or do things like this belong to the country that had it the longest?


----------



## GoneFishin (May 6, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Since it's an ancient Roman bust, shouldn't it go back to Italy? Or do things like this belong to the country that had it the longest?


Its going to be returned to Germany next year after being on display.


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> Its going to be returned to Germany next year after being on display.


I know.
My question was about where it should go.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 6, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Since it's an ancient Roman bust, shouldn't it go back to Italy?


Don't know, but if it were mine I might not be so generous.  Unless paid anyway.

However, so far no country has made any claim on the treasures I have found in Goodwill.  Kinda wish they would with a few.


----------



## Remy (May 6, 2022)

Oh wow, I went to mad King Ludwig's castles. I can only assume, that whoever took it passed away and to Goodwill it went. I guess the family didn't have a sale?  

This is the most amazing thing I ever saw on Antiques Roadshow. I would want it to go back to the Native People. They are the ones who deserve to have it. 
Antiques Roadshow | Appraisal: Aleut Stone Oil Lamp | Season 18 | Episode 15 | PBS


----------



## Lewkat (May 6, 2022)

It will probably go to the descendants of the original owner.  What a find.  How did the Monuments Men miss this one?


----------



## palides2021 (May 6, 2022)

Although it was a nice story, and the bust is going back to Germany, with a face like his (frowning and sad eyes), I don't think I would have bought him, even at Goodwill, haha.


----------



## Geezerette (May 6, 2022)

Many thanks to Gone Fishin and Remy for those 2 inspiring stories! Gives me goosebumps to think of the ancient hands that created them. Glad they will be preserved, and hoping the Seal Head will go back to its Indigenous home.


----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Tempsontime65 (Jul 15, 2022)

I hope the person gets some cash.. quite a bit of cash!!


----------

